# Please help!



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

I have Hashimoto's. Diagnosed in 2010. Biopsy, ultrasounds, etc. No meds prescribed because my thyroid levels are all 'normal' according to the endocrine docs. Went today to another endocrine doc and my levels (other than antibodies) are still very normal. Even the nodules remained stable over 3 years time. My question is this...what do I do to treat all the symptoms? Where is this coming from? Extreme fatigue. Flu like symptoms-aching body/muscles. No energy. The list goes on. HELP! These docs keep saying "it's not your thyroid causing these problems". So back in 2011 they sent me to a rheumatologist. He did not know what was going on either. Once again, my blood labwork was perfect. This is all so frustrating. Anyone going through this? What do you do to survive this? it's awful


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Short answer: "Normal" on a lab reference range vs. optimized levels for *you* are two totally different animals. (Heading to bed at the moment, but will try to chime in more tomorrow. I'm sure others will be along, too!)

hugs3


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Indeed, what's normal for one person is abnormal for the next.

For example, I feel my very best when my TSH level is almost non-existent. And that's DEFINITELY out of the normal range. [Lots of people feel as I do, that the normal range universally used is way off the mark.]

Besides Hashimoto's and a bunch of other autoimmune diseases, I also have something called sero-negative Rheumatoid Arthritis. I have ALWAYS tested negative for the RF [rheumatoid factor], even in times of great flares. A lesser doctor who goes by the book would not diagnose me with RA. However, skilled rheumatologists who have seen this many times, conclude I do have RA.....not on the basis of the blood test, but on the basis that if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck.......

As far as rheumatological diagnoses, oftentimes rheumatologists cannot diagnose at first glance. Did you have ESR, RF, CCP, and CRP tests? If it's an arthritic autoimmune disease, usually the aches and pains are more specific than you described.....and at least one of these tests will be abnormal or positive.

Just as we all have problems finding a good endocriniologist, many of us who see rheumatologists also had to kiss a lot of frogs before we found a good one.


----------



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

nikimcn said:


> I have Hashimoto's. Diagnosed in 2010. Biopsy, ultrasounds, etc. No meds prescribed because my thyroid levels are all 'normal' according to the endocrine docs. Went today to another endocrine doc and my levels (other than antibodies) are still very normal. Even the nodules remained stable over 3 years time. My question is this...what do I do to treat all the symptoms? Where is this coming from? Extreme fatigue. Flu like symptoms-aching body/muscles. No energy. The list goes on. HELP! These docs keep saying "it's not your thyroid causing these problems". So back in 2011 they sent me to a rheumatologist. He did not know what was going on either. Once again, my blood labwork was perfect. This is all so frustrating. Anyone going through this? What do you do to survive this? it's awful


Welcome to the boat. I'm in the exact same situation, and it BLOWS BALLS.

Some say going GF can help decrease your symptoms, as some Hashi patients end up being gluten sensitive (gluten aggravating your immune system in addition to the thryoid attack); I tried it years ago and it made no difference.

The endo I saw yesterday said the only thing she would suggest for me would be selenium supplements, as she says that studies in pregnant women with Hashi's show a decrease in the TPO antibodies when taking selenium.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> Just as we all have problems finding a good endocriniologist, many of us who see rheumatologists also had to kiss a lot of frogs before we found a good one.


I nominate this for your new signature line! :tongue0013:


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Don't forget to get tested for other things, too. Lyme disease, Mono, Celiac (and gluten sensitivity, two separate tests), testosterone / estrogen, ferritin, vitamin D-25, vitamin B-12, and so on. Many times, having thyroid problems means you have autoimmune problems, and those sorts of issues like to run in packs.

Your sig line seems to indicate that you've consulted with a surgeon for a TT. Did they decide to not do the surgery? And you state that your PCP found "high lab results". Can you share any labs (and ranges) so we can get a better picture of what is happening? Thanks!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes!!!
Me me me...
Hashi's is it's own thing regardless of Thyroid levels.
I don't know how long you've been dealing with this but If it's been at least a couple of years I'm sure you've noticed flare-ups that can last awhile. For me it's not consistant.
Please message me anytime! I'm right there with you.
I agree with others to have more blood work checked to rule out other things, for me I'm also low in Vit-D and Iron.

I now just deal with each symptom as it happens. I take Ibuprofen for muscle soreness, headaches and PMS. I'm also taking Tumeric and now Vit-D and Iron, along with a multi-vitamin and benefiber.
I try to eat low sugar/low carb. I haven't had much success with gluten free but I feel the best on a very low carb diet. Much less fatigue.
Also I get most of my stuff done in the morning, exercise etc...or it won't get done.

What are your main symptoms. My Flu like symptoms lasted about 7 months, including fever so I really feel for you. I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy right now.


----------

